# St Josephs Missionary College, London - Nov 09



## randomnut (Nov 23, 2009)

Visited with UKMayhem. Against every idea we had heading into this explore it was a fairly relaxed visit. Structurally, a lot of areas seem to be taking on a -lot- of water with the recent bad weather. It looks like it'll need heavy investment for it to be re-purposed, and for the sake of the beauty of the site I hope something happens with it soon.



> The St Joseph's Foreign Missionary Society (Mill Hill Missionaries) was founded at Mill Hill in 1866 by Father Herbert Vaughan (1832-1903). It was the first catholic missionary society to be founded in England.
> 
> Ordained at the age of 22, Vaughan determined to devote himself to missionary work. Not strong enough himself for the vigours of overseas work, he aimed to achieve this via the establishment of a missionary training college; he was encouraged in his plans by his friend Father (later Cardinal) Manning (1808-1892) and by Cardinal Wiseman (1802-1865).
> 
> ...

























































Full set on Flickr


----------



## freebird (Nov 23, 2009)

I love the look of this place. Its so photogenic. Lovely pics!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 23, 2009)

Absolutely stunning. When can I move in?! Awesome pics too!


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 23, 2009)

What a gorgeous place! So many lovely details.


----------



## Simon-G (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow what a find do you know how long it has been lying empty?


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 24, 2009)

Fantastic place -is that water in the Chapel -looks bad!!! 

Ta for posting


----------



## randomnut (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah the place is beautiful. Haha nah in the chapel the floor is black shiny plastic I think, there's water everywhere else though.


----------



## djrich (Nov 26, 2009)

Excellent pics, place looks great.


----------

